# Can a living fence keep in Nigerian Dwarf Goats and Large Fowl Poultry?



## Banriona (Nov 24, 2013)

Good morning folks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anyone have any experience with living fences?  I'm considering doing one at least for my garden, and if it works out maybe expanding to a larger area for the chickens and future goats to pasture in.  Something along the lines of these:



http://greengardenblog.com/2013/01/...at-appeltern-gardens-bellewood-gardens-diary/



or:



http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=1367j43r6&sigi=12itq98sh&.crumb=Mh80Ynd9QYd



Not planning on keeping in anything bigger than a Nigerian Dwarf - and not planning on keeping out anything bigger than a large dog.  I'll be adding hardware cloth at the base for an apron if I decide to do this to pasture chickens - and probably at least 2' up the base as well.  Just throwing ideas around.  Thinking of Spring and planting keeps me warm in the winter.    I'm wondering if the goats/chickens would eat the fence?  Obv. they wouldn't have access to it for at least 3-4years so it could get good and established but after that?  Same with deer trying to get into my garden with that around it?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

first Welcome To BYH! 

Goats like to eat branches leaves trees etc. Your fencing still must be a minimum of 4 ft high for the goats. I have Nigerians and they need 4 ft and they will strip bark chew on sticks etc. Don't know how well this would work. 
As far as chickens... my chickens will go over a 7 ft fence and many of our chickens maybe about 75 of them fly at least 12 ft into the trees at night. Birds that go into their buildings fly up to the rafters which are approx 8 ft off the ground. We have close to 300 free range birds... chickens fly. 

Just a heads up... have goats? NEED GOOD fencing. 

I love that "natural fencing" look. VERY cool!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 24, 2013)

That first natural fencing pic is awesome looking!!!  In this area, one sheep and goat owner grew bamboo for natural fencing...did not keep anything in, and the added problem now of the bamboo taking over his pasture.  He eventually put up a good fence, and still chops bamboo trying to stop it.

My brother in Canada one year decided that his wintered cattle could do well with pushing up snow high enough to keep them in.  That worked until an early spring thaw and his fence melted quickly


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Bamboo is so pretty but man oh man Bon... you aren't kidding... a nightmare to get rid of when you don't want it and all the new "spikes" constantly coming up. OUCH!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 24, 2013)

And ...  that fence will NEVER keep any predator out !!!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Nov 24, 2013)

I really love the idea of a living fence. I spent a lot of time looking into them last year. http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/living-fences-zmaz10onzraw.aspx was one of the most detailed articles I found. The osage orange {aka hedge apple, horse apple....} grows very dense, and has thorns so even if the goats eat on it they will only want to stick their faces so far into it. I was going to start one this past spring, but I was pregnant and morning sickness kept me on the couch for months, so it's now kind of a bucket list thing for me now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Thorns... I see scratched corneas, punctured tongues, abscesses... Goats are mischievous and curious and get into all kinds of trouble.  
It would be cool to see if there are others that have successfully used this style fencing and the pro's and con's.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 24, 2013)

Although I like the idea, I can see my sheep injuring themselves for sure...and then there is the predator risk too.  I may look into some of these ideas just for one part of our property line for privacy, but will stick to good fencing for my critters.


----------



## Banriona (Nov 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> first Welcome To BYH!
> 
> Goats like to eat branches leaves trees etc. Your fencing still must be a minimum of 4 ft high for the goats. I have Nigerians and they need 4 ft and they will strip bark chew on sticks etc. Don't know how well this would work.
> As far as chickens... my chickens will go over a 7 ft fence and many of our chickens maybe about 75 of them fly at least 12 ft into the trees at night. Birds that go into their buildings fly up to the rafters which are approx 8 ft off the ground. We have close to 300 free range birds... chickens fly.
> ...



Thanks!  Glad to be here.  Haven't got any herds yet, still in the researching/planning phase.
I'm liking that first look best too.   

I'm hoping that since the living tree posts are essentially wrapped with the cut willow branches that the goats would have to get through the sticks to the actual living part of the trunk.  Since they'll have plenty of other trees and foliage/plants etc. to munch on besides the fence I'm hoping the fence itself will be a last resort.  I guess my biggest concern is how high on the "treat" scale the fence material would be.  I plan on letting it get good and established (at LEAST 5' high) before bringing goats on the property, or at least until letting the goats anywhere near it.

As for the chickens - I have large low-flying breeds.  They do have a roost that's 6' off the ground, but they fly to the lower branches and then up from there.  Thus far I've only seen one of them make it to five feet high, and barely that.  Not saying they wont, but haven't seen it yet.  Mostly I want to keep the chickens out of the road, and the neighbors dog from killing any more of my chickens.  The vast majority of land predators around here are nocturnal so they'll be safely in their more securely fenced, albeit much less pretty, covered run and coop long before they start to prowl.  As for roosting, they have loads of other trees within the ranging area to choose from and they'll be locked up at night.  I'm hoping the denseness of the branches above would make it less desirable to roost in the fence trees than the other trees that are more spaced apart.

I hear chain link is pretty goat resistant.


----------



## Banriona (Nov 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> That first natural fencing pic is awesome looking!!!  In this area, one sheep and goat owner grew bamboo for natural fencing...did not keep anything in, and the added problem now of the bamboo taking over his pasture.  He eventually put up a good fence, and still chops bamboo trying to stop it.
> 
> My brother in Canada one year decided that his wintered cattle could do well with pushing up snow high enough to keep them in.  That worked until an early spring thaw and his fence melted quickly




No bamboo.  Just.... No.  I want goats and chickens, not panda bears.  Pretty sure that the inch or three of snow we get annually around here isn't likely to keep much in.


----------



## Banriona (Nov 24, 2013)

RamblingCowgirl said:


> I really love the idea of a living fence. I spent a lot of time looking into them last year. http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/living-fences-zmaz10onzraw.aspx was one of the most detailed articles I found. The osage orange {aka hedge apple, horse apple....} grows very dense, and has thorns so even if the goats eat on it they will only want to stick their faces so far into it. I was going to start one this past spring, but I was pregnant and morning sickness kept me on the couch for months, so it's now kind of a bucket list thing for me now.




That is a good article.  My problem with Osage and any other thorned plant as a fence option is the concerns mentioned by Southernbychoice.  Not to mention, trying to weave something with thorns is, well.... a pain.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope...the only person I know that would try the snow thing is my brother 
And with an inch or three for snow...you'd be very busy with a snow making machine to go that route, and totally NO predator barrier.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 24, 2013)

oops...I'm in a time warp...:/


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Predators are a real issue here... I think my LGD's would have it down or go over it in a minute. LOL
It is really cool, if you do end up "making" a natural fence you *HAVE TO* post lots of pics of the process!  I for one would LOVE to see the process and the challenges etc that may come up. 
I know it would certainly be the prettiest goat fencing ever! 
I hope you keep us updated!


----------



## Banriona (Nov 24, 2013)

I think I'll test it out on my garden area for now.  Maybe let the goats poke around in the garden during the off season next year and see how they treat the fence....  I'll keep you all posted though.  Now.... where to find willow......


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone was just talking about willow... let me see if I can find the thread...
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/mulberry-cuttings.27388/page-2#post-346816

mentioned on pg 2... those talking on the thread may have helpful info as far as suppliers.


----------

